# Photo of the Day - April 2021



## Eric

And we're off... here are some waves crashing the pacific coastline during a recent king tide.


----------



## fooferdoggie

I was surprised too see succulents blooming already its is really early for them.


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Scepticalscribe

A carrot, bribe, inducement, or, just a plea: 

I'll post a nice, big "like" - actually, a "love", or "lovely" to anyone who posts a nice picture of daffodils.....better still, daffodils and tulips together (I saw such a flower bed today en route to the city to do some shopping in the farmers' market, and I must say that my heart lifted, and - behind my mask - a smile did break out).


----------



## Clix Pix

Sorry, SS, still waiting for our tulips to bloom here!  Leaves have sprouted up and I am hoping that in the next week or so we'll see the emergence of tulips.   In the meantime the Daffodils are holding strong, even in spite of the recently very chilly weather we've had here again.  Cherry blossoms have proven to be pretty hardy, too, but the delicate, lovely Tulip Magnolias have been cruelly abused by the cold temperatures.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> Sorry, SS, still waiting for our tulips to bloom here!  Leaves have sprouted up and I am hoping that in the next week or so we'll see the emergence of tulips.   In the meantime the Daffodils are holding strong, even in spite of the recently very chilly weather we've had here again.  Cherry blossoms have proven to be pretty hardy, too, but the delicate, lovely Tulip Magnolias have been cruelly abused by the cold temperatures.




Daffodils will still make me more than happy.


----------



## Clix Pix

Actually, I did shoot one Daffodil on my way back into the house after having spent some time with cherry blossoms and tulip magnolias.....  Not the greatest shot but this little guy was smiling at me and at the sunshine as I was about to enter my building and I did take a moment to snap off a quick shot:


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> Actually, I did shoot one Daffodil on my way back into the house after having spent some time with cherry blossoms and tulip magnolias.....  Not the greatest shot but this little guy was smiling at me and at the sunshine as I was about to enter my building and I did take a moment to snap off a quick shot:
> View attachment 4276




Gorgeous.

Happy sigh.

Thank you.

And yes, I love cherry blossoms, too.


----------



## Clix Pix

Love these Cherry Blossoms!


----------



## fooferdoggie

too bad our drwarf cherry trees did not do great in the pots or I would have a ton of pics. but they were fruiting cherries.


----------



## Alli

I had to include both. The very light purple is from my blackberry bush, while the red one is my strawberry. I already know none of the berries will make it into the house.


----------



## fooferdoggie

some more succulents.


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Apple fanboy




----------



## Apple fanboy




----------



## fooferdoggie

granddaughter on easter


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Apple fanboy

This little guy was less than an inch across.


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Apple fanboy




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Testing if gifs work here...and they do.

I live about a 10 minutes walk from the Winchester Mystery House.  This is just a quick goofy gif I made on an iPhone app from a photo I took there.  I'll have to dig up the original.

Just came to post this, but I'm liking all the flower pictures posted so far.  I took a bunch of flower pictures at my cabin this past Easter weekend, but I'll stick to the rule of one photo per day.


----------



## fooferdoggie

this was a funny accident nothing like a dog photo bomb peeing In the backgorund


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## fooferdoggie

purple plant with purple flowers cant beat that.


----------



## Apple fanboy




----------



## Apple fanboy




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## fooferdoggie

a hanging sign I finished today. it is a outdoor sign but protected so can get away with some high end plywood.


----------



## Apple fanboy




----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## fooferdoggie

got a lot of good pics on my first long ride since my crash. this is cathedral park. its cool how the bridge spans look together


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Apple fanboy said:


> View attachment 4396




I've tried many times to take slo-mo videos of bees with my iPhone, and while they are docile enough (at least here) to shoot the video it's really hard for the lens to keep the focus on the bee.  Although kind of a niche need, with all the camera advances Apple keeps putting in their iPhone I wish they'd put a bit more effort into macro capabilities.  If nothing else it would offer some much needed innovation for people who insist on taking pictures of their lunch.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## fooferdoggie

they bronzed *Shaquille O'Neal's shoes.



*


----------



## Apple fanboy

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I've tried many times to take slo-mo videos of bees with my iPhone, and while they are docile enough (at least here) to shoot the video it's really hard for the lens to keep the focus on the bee.  Although kind of a niche need, with all the camera advances Apple keeps putting in their iPhone I wish they'd put a bit more effort into macro capabilities.  If nothing else it would offer some much needed innovation for people who insist on taking pictures of their lunch.



Due to my lack of social media I pretty much avoid pictures of lunch!

Now here's a nice tasty lunch. Just add some mint sauce and rosemary.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Made a new plant shelf for our balcony.  I’ve mostly been a succulent guy for awhile now but am now going to attempt some produce.


----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## fooferdoggie

apple blossoms.


----------



## Clix Pix

Apple fanboy said:


> Due to my lack of social media I pretty much avoid pictures of lunch!
> 
> Now here's a nice tasty lunch. Just add some mint sauce and rosemary.
> 
> View attachment 4424




Aw, you really wouldn't want to dine on this dear little lamb?  Just look at that sweet face.....


----------



## Clix Pix

Had an eye-to-eye encounter with this little guy yesterday!  I was actually in the bedroom shooting the freshly budding azaleas through the window (it had just rained and everything was wet, hence the shooting from indoors rather than outdoors) when all of a sudden he arrived and made himself comfy on the azalea bushes.


----------



## User.45

Clix Pix said:


> Had an eye-to-eye encounter with this little guy yesterday!  I was actually in the bedroom shooting the freshly budding azaleas through the window (it had just rained and everything was wet, hence the shooting from indoors rather than outdoors) when all of a sudden he arrived and made himself comfy on the azalea bushes.
> 
> View attachment 4455



Impressive level of details! I don't think I've ever noticed the pupil of a sparrow before


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Apple fanboy

Clix Pix said:


> Aw, you really wouldn't want to dine on this dear little lamb?  Just look at that sweet face.....



Thats the bit that goes in a lamb burger!


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Clix Pix

Same sparrow as in the earlier shot, but shot from a different focal length to put him into perspective:


----------



## Apple fanboy




----------



## SuperMatt

Clix Pix said:


> Same sparrow as in the earlier shot, but shot from a different focal length to put him into perspective:
> 
> View attachment 4500



What kind of flowers are those? I think I saw some growing nearby.


----------



## Clix Pix

They are azaleas, but not yet fully bloomed into flowers.....  Azaleas and Rhododendrons are similar but I have not yet figured out what exactly the difference is between them.  Both emerge in the early Spring, though.  I am still waiting for these guys to bloom but they're taking their time, especially since it has been cooler the last couple of days.


----------



## Clix Pix

What's wrong with this thread today?  All the images are stretched out in a weird way.....  

Going to post something just to see what happens.   This is an older image as I'm on the other computer while my primary one is busy with copying data between external drives.

Yeah, it looks fine until I actually hit the button to post it and then it becomes distorted, stretched-out as though the alignment of this particular thread has gotten out of whack somehow.  ??   I've seen it displayed this way on both of my machines so I don't think it's just me.....


----------



## Apple fanboy




----------



## Apple fanboy

Clix Pix said:


> What's wrong with this thread today?  All the images are stretched out in a weird way.....
> 
> Going to post something just to see what happens.   This is an older image as I'm on the other computer while my primary one is busy with copying data between external drives.
> 
> Yeah, it looks fine until I actually hit the button to post it and then it becomes distorted, stretched-out as though the alignment of this particular thread has gotten out of whack somehow.  ??   I've seen it displayed this way on both of my machines so I don't think it's just me.....
> 
> View attachment 4518



Your right! This image is actually one I'd already posted here and its actually in portrait orientation.


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## fooferdoggie

mt hood looking good. want to ride up there one day only about 50 miles.


----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## fooferdoggie

my covid bandaid.


----------



## DT

fooferdoggie said:


> my covid bandaid.
> View attachment 4637




Well that's cool as heck, I just got a lame tan bandaid ... 

Is this your 1st, 2nd or a single dose?


----------



## fooferdoggie

DT said:


> Well that's cool as heck, I just got a lame tan bandaid ...
> 
> Is this your 1st, 2nd or a single dose?



first Madera. I found a Facebook page where they post places with appointments. it was hard to find one here in portland. I found the page Saturday the day I got in the facebook group got the appointment for today. it was only 1.5 miles from my work so I just road there on my bike then home. my legs were rubbery by the time I got home.


----------



## Clix Pix

Yeah, I only got a plain old tan bandaid for both my Moderna injections, too.  Gee, they do things really artistically in Portland!


----------



## fooferdoggie

Clix Pix said:


> Yeah, I only got a plain old tan bandaid for both my Moderna injections, too.  Gee, they do things really artistically in Portland!



keep portland weird.


----------



## fooferdoggie

succulents gone crazy.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Pimped our balcony with solar lights.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## fooferdoggie

Had t grab my birthday present from the shop a new rear wheel seems I cracked the rim on my other one. only got 9000 miles on it. this guy should outlast the bike.


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## fooferdoggie

I have been seeing this memorial o=for awhile this was on the path my wife and I crashed on. I looked up the name and found it was a single car crash a sports car. it flew across the divide over several lanes and crashed here. killed the driver and hurt his passenger badly.


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Pumbaa

So it begins…


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Pumbaa said:


> View attachment 4766
> So it begins…




Allergies?


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Pumbaa

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Allergies?


----------



## fooferdoggie

Dendrobium orchid blooming his little heart out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## SuperMatt

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> View attachment 4807



What species of snake or lizard is it?


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

SuperMatt said:


> What species of snake or lizard is it?




Its an alligator lizard.  Caught at work but I let it go.


----------



## Eric

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Its an alligator lizard.  Caught at work but I let it go.



Well it's a beautiful photo, you have a really good eye behind the lens my friend.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

ericgtr12 said:


> Well it's a beautiful photo, you have a really good eye behind the lens my friend.




Thanks.  The species is quite a beauty too.


----------



## Clix Pix

I'm in the midst of looking through older images to contribute to my condo association's web page and ran across this one, which I thought worthy of sharing.  No, this isn't Alfred, this is actually one of his predecessors, as the photo was shot several years ago.   This was also before I had a long lens, too.


----------



## Eric

Supermoon setting behind Alcatraz and the Golden Gate bridge. Got up at around 3:00 AM to make the drive down and catch this, it rained the day before and was lucky enough to have the clouds clear out. Photography is a lot like fishing, you never know if you'll get what you're after.


----------



## User.45

ericgtr12 said:


> Supermoon setting behind Alcatraz and the Golden Gate bridge. Got up at around 3:00 AM to make the drive down and catch this, it rained the day before and was lucky enough to have the clouds clear out. Photography is a lot like fishing, you never know if you'll get what you're after.
> 
> View attachment 4832



NEAT!


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Clix Pix

Another shot taken some years ago.....


----------

